# Yikes!!!



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.synthx.com/articles/trailerhitch.jpg

Is your hitch this good?

Steve


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Not just a hitch, but it's likely he had safety chains. Pretty scary.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I hate it when that happens.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

I can say from experience, NO! HAHA


----------



## wormwood (Aug 6, 2008)

The guy's still in the drivers seat!


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

It's probably the electrical plug that saved him.

What's the saying.......if your falling from the sky have an extension cord with you cuz it will get hung up on something.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

I call PhotoShop on this one....

smitty


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Big Dave said:


> What's the saying.......if your falling from the sky have an extension cord with you cuz it will get hung up on something.


 
:laughing:


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

I said stay to the LEFT LEFT LEFT!!!!!!!


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

"I KNOW the lake is down there, but I wasn't in THAT big of a hurry to start fishin'..."


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm betting he's thanking his lucky stars that he remebered to hook up his safety chains.

The other thing that crosses my mind is how in the name of Hell do people get themselves into these situations?

Oh, come to think of it, I've found myself in a few embarrasssing spots as well. I don't think we'll go into that just now. I'm still trying to forget.

Gerry


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I sure hope somebody has some clean underwear for that fellow... I am pretty sure he soiled the ones he started with...


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm thinking the upholstery took a beating too.

Gerry


----------

